# To Be A Slate and Tile Roofing Contractor OR Not To BE That Is The Question



## mika00 (Mar 4, 2013)

Catchy title Right? Well its true, you are ether a slate and tile roofing contractor, or your not. There are millions of roofing contractors out there, but very few Slate and tile roofing contractors. Home owners beware!


Home owners who have a slate or tile roofing systems must take caution when hiring a contractor to repair, or even look at your roof. If you make the mistake of hiring a contractor just on the fact that they have the word "roofing" in their name, then you will end up dealing with bad repairs that will end up costing you more money don the road.
You see, slate and tile roofing systems are the BMW & Mercedes of roofing systems if you will. I hope the analogies I'm choosing to use helps you to better understand my point I'm trying to make. But If you own one of these two makes of cars, you don't just take them to anyone to work on or even service them, do you? No you don't, and in some cases you will void your warranty if I'm not mistaking

That's because they are special trained experts, that know every thing there is to know about these cars and if you take it to some one who is not then it will end up costing you more money. Case in point, I took My 2003 BMW to get new tires and an alignment. After about a week I realized the tires were warring abnormal and noticed the car driving funny. So I took it back to the shop that did the work, which by the way was not an authorized BMW dealer, and they finally admitted that they didn't know what they were doing and suggested I take it to the dealer.
Sorry we are talking about slate and tile roofing systems here, but you get my point. When looking for a contractor to work on or even look at your slate or tile roof, you should look for a few key items.

Look for the key words slate or tile in the title of their name. most slate and tile roofing contractors have those key words in their name to distinguish them self's. If you hire one with the only the key word roofing in their name, then 9 times out of 10, if not 10 out of 10, they will be asphalt shingle roofing contractors. These guys will still get up on your roof and try to repair it. And some even succeed, but they use roofing tar to do it because they don't have the proper tools or material to fix it right. And a lot of times if your roof is big, you wont even see where they repaired it with the tar.


Always make sure they are licensed and insured.For a list of licensed roofing contractors, you can contact your state's Construction Industry Licensing Board.They should also have insurance to compensate you for property damage, or personal injury, and to prevent you from being held liable if a worker is injured on your property.



Always check a business rating with the BBB (Better business bureau). What is great about BBB is a business does not have to be registered with them to have a rating. People can still go and file a report with the BBB about poor business habits.

If you need professional, licensed & insured slate and tile roofing contractor in Atlanta, Buckhead or Midtown area be sure to check out Scott Morrow Slate & Tile Roofing & Repairs for all your slate and tile roofing [email protected]  www.scottmorrowroofing.comhttp://www.scottmorrowroofing.com/http://www.scottmorrowroofing.com&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

When I first started the company I wanted to ficus on high end residential. I wanted slate, cedar and tile to be right at the top of that list. After about 2 years of trying this is what I found. Slate and tile is mostly repair work or new construction. I also discovered that I don't like new construction. Therefore after banging my head against the wall I kind of gave up the idea. 

Slate and tile definitely does take special training and know-how, and though we still do several repairs on these types of roofs I don't spend any money promoting it anymore.


----------

